# My current website - soon to taken down.



## celery (May 11, 2008)

I am about to undergo revision 5.0 on my site, this version was done about 7 months ago and doesn't even have my most current work (in painting nor photography).

As I look at more and more artists websites, I'm thinking that I just want to have 10-20 pieces of my most current in the main site and then an archive with simple albums just for people to look through past work.

Some notes:
1.  Site was never 100% complete, but that's because I wanted to do so much with it and was learning flash at the same time.

2.  Some of the (few) flash animations, are quite clunky in retrospect, but at the time I was just having fun learning how to actually use flash.

3.  In some of the galleries I use simplealbums, which was going to be replaced by my own custom made ones, but I never got around to it.


Anyway, let me know what you do like and what you don't so I can keep that in mind for my redesign. (the title screen is already bugging me lol, but I use it to pre-load my gif map on the home page so it shows up quickly).

http://www.ycarabas.com


----------

